# Does nintendo care?



## watercolorwish (Mar 7, 2017)

Didn't know what else to name this thread but what I really mean is do you think nintendo is aware when they make their games? As in do they realize that this game is going to be people's childhood memory for the rest of their life? Or do you think they just crank out games? I think they remember everything when making a game because in the end they need money to keep making more games and provide for themselves but also i think a large portion of them do it for the people and know that this game is going to mean something for people. Of course this depends on the type of game sometimes.

when i say this game im talking about the mystery dungeon series. i played these before even getting into main series games...wahhh


----------



## Weiland (Mar 8, 2017)

They've lost their touch, sure, but they still try to make good games. They try to differentiate themselves from other companies (sometimes that's a bad idea). The Wii U is such an example of Nintendo trying to set themselves apart. Their biggest problem is their thoughts of things such as "gimmicks = good and unique". They clearly DO care. Look at BOTW; it took them 4+ years to make, so they still obviously care about their fans and good games. Nintendo just needs a new mindset.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 8, 2017)

I feel like they're not "with the times", but they're certainly unique.


----------



## himeki (Mar 8, 2017)

I love Nintendo probably because of my childhood - I grew up with charming Nintendo games, so I'm completely loyal to them.


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 8, 2017)

i think for the most part, they care & put a lot of thought & effort into the games.  they do have random small games that get released for third party advertising that are cranked out for money & aren't very good - but when it's a game they have designed themselves like a Mario game or Zelda game you can tell how much love went into making it


----------



## piichinu (Mar 8, 2017)

OFCOURSE HEY CARE THEY ARESO CUTE AND RPECIOUS AND NICE


----------



## Bowie (Mar 8, 2017)

Depends on the series. I think they put a lot more effort into their big titles than they do for others.


----------



## Byngo (Mar 8, 2017)

I think they do...... then I remember sticker star and color splash


----------



## forestyne (Mar 8, 2017)

NINTENDO ARE TOO GOOD FOR US, THEY ARE TOO PURE AND PRECIOUS FOR THIS WORLD. HOW DARE ANYBODY EVEN QUESTION THEIR CARE OF US, THE PLAYERS.


----------



## cIementine (Mar 8, 2017)

they're obviously trying to kill off the nintendo consumers by coating their game cartridges with poison and lies


----------



## Duzzel (Mar 9, 2017)

I think there have been periods when Nintendo lost itself in the business of running a company. Especially when the WiiU was doing very poorly, they had to sort of turn to money-making to keep themselves above water. But even then, I remember how Iwata took a pay cut that sort of shook the gaming community cause no one expected something like that, so I've always associated Nintendo with having more integrity than other gaming businesses.

But you can really tell with some works that they put their heart into their games. I think the Switch, coming out of the WiiU dilemma, was a sort of return to their values. They recognize that when they focus on gaming over profit that the product really sells. And you can tell when they've made something special because they all get so worked up about it. It's really sweet. 

I do think Nintendo knows what they make ends up being more than a game to many of their fans. And there will always be those games that aren't really as involved or carefully developed. But you can tell they know their doing something special and I expect that will always be their goal ~


----------



## Red Cat (Mar 9, 2017)

I think one of the biggest mistakes Nintendo made is that they just assumed that older people who grew up on Nintendo would just grow out of playing video games, so they have geared most of their games and systems to a younger generation of gamers and have basically surrendered the late-teens / adult video game market to Sony, Microsoft, and mobile gaming. Nintendo is mostly good for people playing video games for the first time, but it's now like a tricycle that you ditch after a few years for a real bike. Nintendo needs to shift some of their focus back to retaining players instead of just trying to attract new ones. They need to go back to their bread-and-butter and focus on creating great game-play instead of focusing so much on the gimmicks which get old quickly.


----------



## sneakmode (Mar 9, 2017)

Where I grew up in the early 1990s with Nintendo, I can say that Animal Crossing and Harvest Moon style simulation games have made me keep buying their products.  I work in social media marketing; and I worked for DeNA, who was working with Nintendo-- before moving onto another game company.

Nintendo does a lot of things correctly; but is very fierce about their intellectual property and on a business level, very defensive about their products when criticized-- which makes them difficult to work with.  This is the same with development companies making games for their systems.

While they pride themselves on ingenuity and 'creative consoles' that think 'outside of the box', they often forget that thinking too far outside of the box makes companies unable to work with their limitatations.  Their previous consoles had hardware restrictions that made it impossible to run game engines such as unity or frostbyte; both game engines that are commonly used by standard HD compatible consoles.  To make a game for Nintendo, developers were forced to recode their entire game on a system that couldn't render the graphics properly and controllers that were dependent on gyroscoping.  This is essentially similar to a developer coding a game for early Playstation, but told to run it on a 1980's Atari.  It can't work; thus we have what happened to the Wii-U and why we saw very few games produced, ultimately failing in the market.

Rather then let the consumers tell _Nintendo_ what they want in a console, and Nintendo delivering their demand-- Nintendo makes their_ own_ system the way that they want it, and _tell people_ to buy it.  This isn't always the best course to take, and we saw that with the Wii and Wii-U as stock in Nintendo dropped significantly with shareholders.  It dropped 7% at the reveal of the Nintendo Switch to the press, as well.  They're struggling to stand up in the console war and their hardware, while 'innovative', is not up to the technological advances of its competition.  This means developers will work with companies such as Sony or Microsoft because they have less restriction, can use higher quality game engines, and less scrutiny and censorship.

I love my Nintendo 3DS; they will always lead the way in handheld gaming-- Pokemon, Animal Crossing, etc.  These franchises paved the way to a royal road for them.  However, they took a hit financially for their refusal to 'play the industry game' and make their own rules.  As a result, in 2014 Iwata cut his own salary just to make up for the lost revenue.

They need to make internal changes; Mario is great, Zelda is great, but the company needs to understand that if it wants to make any profit, it can't run by the beat of its own drum and refuse to comply with the demand of the industry standard.  It's 2017.  I love them, but they need a serious _wake up call_.


----------



## Sidewalk (Mar 12, 2017)

At least now switch can work with unreal,  there a good step.

Hopefully the next ver of switch can work with more common engine,  and bring in more hardcore titles.


----------



## Rasha (Mar 12, 2017)

I wish they would care more about us die hard Metroid fans.


----------



## MopyDream44 (Mar 12, 2017)

I agree with much of what Sneakmode stated above. Nintendo IS the handheld market, and it would do them well to make sure they continue to produce quality content and handheld devices. I believe that Nintendo does take pride in every game they create; however, Nintendo has a very loyal fan base, and they need to start tuning into the wants and needs of that fan base should they wish to retain it.


----------



## Envy (Mar 15, 2017)

Over the past several years, I feel like Nintendo, for the most part, has been going through the motions with their games. You see this with games like Super Mario 3D World and the New Super Mario Bros. titles. They're all very homogeneous, very uninspired. Even the titles like Super Smash Bros. 4 don't feel like they were too inspired.

I feel like Nintendo kind of broke out of that with Breath of the Wild. It definitely feels on par with the video games I enjoyed as a kid. And it takes a lot for an inevitably-biased adult to say that.


----------



## Corrie (Mar 20, 2017)

Red Cat said:


> I think one of the biggest mistakes Nintendo made is that they just assumed that older people who grew up on Nintendo would just grow out of playing video games, so they have geared most of their games and systems to a younger generation of gamers and have basically surrendered the late-teens / adult video game market to Sony, Microsoft, and mobile gaming. Nintendo is mostly good for people playing video games for the first time, but it's now like a tricycle that you ditch after a few years for a real bike. Nintendo needs to shift some of their focus back to retaining players instead of just trying to attract new ones. They need to go back to their bread-and-butter and focus on creating great game-play instead of focusing so much on the gimmicks which get old quickly.



You couldn't be any more right about Nintendo's current problem. Their literal preschool games have basically turned me away from buying any more of their newer games, unless they change. I've purchased too many of their new games that are the easiest thing in the world. They really need to fix that because it's a problem.


----------



## carp (Mar 21, 2017)

they try to be different and diverse, sometimes it works and sometimes it flops


----------



## Corrie (Mar 22, 2017)

carp said:


> they try to be different and diverse, sometimes it works and sometimes it flops



Their main problem is the lack of care in their products as far as quality goes. They have great ideas but they don't execute them well. I'm not sure if it's a lack of budget or care or talent but their products are really behind compared to their competitors. Why do their 3DS games STILL lag? Why isn't the New 3DS powerful enough? Power isn't everything but hell, games should not lag. It's 2017 and there are better options for gaming out there. I'm not sure if they realize it?

Nintendo is lucky that they have good first party franchises because if they didn't have those, they'd flop. They have nothing else going for them, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 24, 2017)

When you have to pay 50 dollars for a game that should be like 10, which is still a little too high, I have doubts about them caring.

Also, any reason why METAL MARIO AND PINK GOLD PEACH were added in Mario Sports Superstars?


----------



## Coach (Mar 24, 2017)

I would like to think they do, but at the end of the day Nintendo is a business. As some others have said, quite a lot of the more recent games lack a lot of the fun the older ones do, and some are just lazy (Mario Sports Superstars and 1, 2, Switch). They definitely need to step it up for the switch, or nostalgia just won't continue to cut it for potential buyers and they'll spend their money elsewhere.


----------



## sneakmode (Mar 26, 2017)

Additional issues are its IP; many swear by it and will throw their wallets at it without a second thought.  Personally, I don't understand this.  I generally don't 'buy a Mario game' because 'it's a Mario game'-- but a large number of Nintendo fans will, and this is where the laziness sources from.  I will buy a Mario game if it legitimately looks like a_ new game_ with fresh content and design.

It would be nice to see them actually do something new; but they don't go out of their way to try or develop hardware that is suitable for software development (see my earlier post).  If their audience will automatically buy anything with a logo on it, why bother make improvements?  Every time a console comes out, your titles are: 

*- (New!) Mario Bros*
This is the same as the last Mario Bros. game, but will have a new title for marketing pizzazz such as 'Mario Twinkle Park' or 'Mario Sky Magic'.  It will be the exact same as previous releases, only will feature a new item gimmick and slightly less polygonal graphics.  Has a $60 USD price tag.

- *Zelda & the _____*
Link; but this time he has a new tunic color.  A new catastrophe has happened which was different than the previous 6 catastrophes and Zelda needs you to solve a myriad of linear puzzles in claustrophobic, camera-glitching rooms.  In this version, Epona's dash has been upgraded to _four carrots_ instead of three.  AAA.  $60 USD price tag.

*- Mario Kart 973-S Edition*
This is the 973rd reincarnation of Rainbow Road, but it still has no railings on the side of the track and nearly causes epileptic seizures, so your friends won't play with you.  They finally added Banjo-Kazooie or possibly Candy Kong as DLC from the eShop.  $60 USD price tag + $10 for Candy Kong.

- *That one game they say is coming, but never does.*
You heard the rumors; Nintendo is spreading the hype.  It would be the greatest Nintendo game ever; the best graphics, new worlds to explore, great soundtrack.  We've been waiting.  It's still in development.  They stopped doing updates.  What year is it, I've lost track.

- *Skyrim/Batman/Non-IP draw in.*
I can't wait for this to release so that I can play it!  Oh.  I did.  Six years ago on the Playstation 3.  I already own it, but I can't wait to buy it all over again at full price tag because... reasons.

- *Olympic Games / $5 Indie Motion-Controller Bowling.*
There's something magical about watching Luigi and Shadow the Hedgehog twirl around majestically during the ice skating competition or watching Bowser pole vault through Rio was on my bucket list.  I'm not sure about you guys.  I'm also not sure I've ever heard anyone ever utter, "Nice!  Wii Sports!" in my life so far.

Please tell me if I missed a roast; Animal Crossing, Star Fox, and Pokemon are the only thing keeping these guys afloat right now.  (Splatoon?)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 27, 2017)

poyonomatopoeia said:


> Didn't know what else to name this thread but what I really mean is do you think nintendo is aware when they make their games? As in do they realize that this game is going to be people's childhood memory for the rest of their life? Or do you think they just crank out games? I think they remember everything when making a game because in the end they need money to keep making more games and provide for themselves but also i think a large portion of them do it for the people and know that this game is going to mean something for people. Of course this depends on the type of game sometimes.
> 
> when i say this game im talking about the mystery dungeon series. i played these before even getting into main series games...wahhh



I think they're trying to get into the same scene that Microsoft and Sony are in. But personally I generally dislike playing games on Xbox and Playstation because they're nowhere near as fun as a lot of Nintendo games.

I also think that they've been "cranking" out games for the same reason. There are a lot of good, newer games, though. But a lot of them seem to make little or no memories at all, unlike the older games that practically become part of you.

I believe that if the Switch does really well, it will give them a chance to focus on the games rather than trying to make the system itself look appealing.


----------



## Mu~ (Mar 27, 2017)

Depends on the game, I guess. I love Pokemon but the last 2 generations were awful imo. They could have been a lot better than they actually were. It felt like they mostly cared about improved graphics. Personally, I prefer the graphics of gen 5 with more features.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 27, 2017)

sneakmode said:


> Additional issues are its IP; many swear by it and will throw their wallets at it without a second thought.  Personally, I don't understand this.  I generally don't 'buy a Mario game' because 'it's a Mario game'-- but a large number of Nintendo fans will, and this is where the laziness sources from.  I will buy a Mario game if it legitimately looks like a_ new game_ with fresh content and design.
> 
> It would be nice to see them actually do something new; but they don't go out of their way to try or develop hardware that is suitable for software development (see my earlier post).  If their audience will automatically buy anything with a logo on it, why bother make improvements?  Every time a console comes out, your titles are:
> 
> ...



Tbh there have been many times stretching as far back as the NES where Nintendo said they were making a game, and then never did, nor did they ever speak of it again. Idk why they do that.



But I agree with you that they're not reaching their full potential. With every new console, they give themselves a big opportunity to create a new and innovative game, or completely revive a worn-out game series like SMB or Zelda. Unfortunately, they just stick with raw material and give it a snazzy twist and make it look new when it really already came out like 10-15 years ago.

That's the only thing I'm wondering about with SM Odyssey. Recently, I haven't been very excited (or even interested) for new games being released, but for some reason this one really seems like a turn in a slightly different direction. The idea of a sandbox-style Nintendo game has always been my biggest wish, and now that they're bringing it to my favorite game series, I am pretty excited for it!  

Although it seems a bit silly to buy a Switch just to play Odyssey. Might wait until it's been out for a while and I can see what it's like before I buy it.

Or I can just stick with SM64


----------



## tumut (Apr 3, 2017)

pretty sure a massive corporation wouldn't give two ****s about ur childhood


----------



## GuerreraD (Apr 26, 2017)

Of course they care, that's no doubting! The only problem is, perhaps, they only think in a "japanese" way for the start. I mean, they think about what their japanese consumers would like or buy, and THEN later they think about the rest of the world if there's some time left...


----------



## Dim (Apr 28, 2017)

Well they care a lot more than Sega, that's for sure.


----------



## oath2order (May 9, 2017)

Of course they care, it's ridiculous to think that they don't.


----------



## Brookie (May 9, 2017)

tumut said:


> pretty sure a massive corporation wouldn't give two ****s about ur childhood



I think the OP meant "care about our childhood" as in - understand that it will bring in more of the big bucks if they do.


----------



## Senor Mexicano (May 10, 2017)

Nox said:


> Well they care a lot more than Sega, that's for sure.



I don't know about that honestly. Sega has definitely been treating it's fans better than Nintendo currently is. 

As for childhood experiences, apart from Sonic, I don't really see anything else that would stick with a younger audience. This is mostly because I believe SEGA wants to tailor to older audiences with releases such as Yakuza, Bayonetta, and Football Manager.


----------

